
Simple ad-free news service? - johan_larson
What I&#x27;m looking for is simple: quality current news, available online, mostly text, nothing fancy. I&#x27;m willing to pay for it, but I want no ads at all.<p>Does such a thing even exist?
======
dglass
I created [http://tracket.com](http://tracket.com) which you might find
interesting. It's a news aggregator / timeline archive. No ads and I don't
plan on adding any advertising any time soon. I'd rather find a better
business model than selling pageviews. Let me know what you think.

~~~
Amulet-
It's interesting, but I like how google news has different topics and is a bit
more compact.

